# Keeping Nitrat Down



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

So how do I keep my nirate as low as possible? iv been checking the past week and it's been between 30-40 ppm and i checked last night and it looked like it could have been between 40-80!!!!

I do 30-40% water changes every sunday, and its a 60g tank with a 3" RRS in the tank. how on earth am i having trubble keeping it low with such a small fish in such a big tank?









Would also like to add: I do not over feed in any way, and my filteration is a Eheim 2217.


----------

